# The Dutch front



## Godverdoom (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey there people. Just want to tell you that early warbirds and some other companies are joining the battle. We have a record of pre-ww2 warbirds, and now are rebuilding 2 Vultee’s which I am building one of them. 1 Is already sold to a place somewhere in Florida, does anybody know who?


----------

